# Colcombe Castle, Colyton, Devon - March 09



## Foxylady (Mar 30, 2009)

Who said there aren't any castles in Devon! Um...I think it was me, actually.  In fact there are quite a few but this isn't one of them! It's called a castle on the OS map because it's thought there was at one time, but the remains belong to a later manor house which then became a farm called Colcombe Abbey Farm. Confused yet? I know I am!  

It was Neosea who pointed this out to me on the OS map last year, and I've had it in the back of my mind to go and check it out for the last 6 months. So, treating myself to a trip on the Seaton Tramway...at horrendous cost, mind (£8-50, adult fare! )...I had a day out yesterday to pursue that and other leads.

This is an odd one. Not really derelict or abandoned, but I thought it was interesting how the remains have evolved and been incorporated into what it is today. Anyway, onto the history and pics, and see what you think. 

It began life as a moated and fortified homestead, probably built in the 13th century. By 1539 it was just ruins and was later rebuilt in the early 17th century and was later altered and added to. Now used as a farmhouse. The metal frame casements replaced the former stone mullion windows and the door has a modern gabled porch. 
It was built on the site of and possibly incorporating some of the remains of Colcombe Castle. This was one of the seats of the Courtenays, Earls of Devon, and first built in the late 13th century, by Hugh de Courtenay. It was partly rebuilt by Henry Courtenay, Marquis of Exeter, but after his execution in 1540, was confiscated by the Crown and returned to Edward Marquis of Exeter who died in 1556. 

The first thing I came across was this lovely old out-building.












Then the yard with the farmhouse itself.






With this fabulous iron studded door.






Opposite which is this building. This looks new, but whether it's completely new or built onto remains is anybody's guess!  The window is original but may have been incorporated into a new build.The door was probably made last week!  





















The other side of the farmhouse. Sorry about the sun's glare...you might need your sunglasses! 






And the barn with it's gorgeous old tiles.






The remains of a cider apple orchard.  Everyone of note had cider apple trees back along...part of the staple diet. 






And this was also in the yard. Nothing to do with anything really, but I've seen it trundling the streets of Colyton carting tourists about. A Tourist Trap...and pony! 






And finally, a sign outside the pub 'The Colcombe Castle'.  






Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 30, 2009)

What a lovely place. I liked that door a lot Foxy. There is one almost identical at Oxburgh Hall not far from me. The other lik you said was probably a modern alternative!. Fantatsic shots by the way.


----------



## Neosea (Mar 30, 2009)

So you finally had a look, the farm has some interesting stuff and isn't history great


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheers, Black shuck. That door is fabulous isn't it! I may have missed other goodies but felt a bit iffy about snooping around too much while the owners were out. I did knock on the door to ask permission but no-one answered. Besides, I was surrounded by 3 dogs and one was growling! 



Neosea said:


> So you finally had a look, the farm has some interesting stuff and isn't history great



Yes! I can't believe I left it so long! Lol. I think I had it in mind that it was un-get-at-able, for some reason, when in fact it was literally a stroll up a hill and along a farm lane. Just goes to show that nothing really beats getting out there and having a look.
History's brill...it never ceases to excite and amaze me when you start to see all the local connections, and how we got from there to here.


----------



## evilbill-agqx (Mar 31, 2009)

Lovely little place there 

Up till now the only Colcombe Castle I was aware of was the hotel! LOL!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 31, 2009)

evilbill-agqx said:


> Up till now the only Colcombe Castle I was aware of was the hotel! LOL!



 Cheers, evilbill.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 31, 2009)

Interesting site Foxy, and nicely captured, do you have a bit of a door fetish by any chance? (no bad thing)


----------



## herts digger (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice one milady,looks like you had a cracking day,loads of blue sky,what a brilliant place,I have worked on old buildings like that,doing refurbs and making joinery etc and you never know what you are going to find when you start taking them apart.I'm sure the tram fare has gone up since we used it last year,take care,see you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 31, 2009)

TK421 said:


> ...do you have a bit of a door fetish by any chance? (no bad thing)



Cheers TK. I admit I do! Doors and windows...something about them. 



herts digger said:


> ...I'm sure the tram fare has gone up since we used it last year...



Thanks herts. It was an excellent day out.  I think the fare went up overnight! I went down there the day before to pick up a timetable and I'm sure I read the price was £6-50. I couldn't believe it when I was charged £2 more!  Ah well, it was a treat I'd promised myself so I couldn't let me down!


----------



## herts digger (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah,the buggers,and I thought we were in zero inflation,at least you had a dry ride,it was pimply sissing down when we used it.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 31, 2009)

herts digger said:


> ...at least you had a dry ride,it was pimply sissing down when we used it.



That's a shame! 
They were running the open-tops when I went, which was great. Blinking freezing on the way back mind, as heading back home was towards the sea and a strong breeze. Got suntan on my face, though!


----------



## herts digger (Mar 31, 2009)

They do say that the sun always shines on the rightious[think I spelt that wrong],lets hope it shines at trickey,see ya.


----------

